# Easter chick



## aprilraven (Apr 1, 2006)

saturday, me and anicole were out traipsing around, and while we stopped at this park, there were tons of parents and grand parents out taking shots of all their kids dressed in their Easter best for a picture....

while we wandered around...there was this one little girl that was so pretty..and she was hanging around behind me and pallie...

her momma was taking other shots, so i asked if i could take her pic...she said yes, and her mom shook her head yes...and i put her over to this window...her little earrings make her look older..and she was wanting to seem older...i asked her if she models all the time...she giggled and blushed... i couldnt resist snapping her pic..she stood just perfect, and all i did was tilt her head some... she is just beautiful...and alas... i did not get her name or address...so i can't show her how great she looked...i wasnt very sure it would turn out...but i think its pretty good...i wish i had the bug to take pics when my son was young... so many memories lost that you photographers with your children get to capture... 







thanks for your comments. i'm not very good at
portraits... i think there is a knack to it...


----------



## Karalee (Apr 2, 2006)

I think that parent might be a bit mad if you show her this anyway.... its probably better than anything she took that day 

way to go!


----------



## Arch (Apr 2, 2006)

very cute, well taken raven :thumbup: ...... question tho, how come she didn't run away with you and anicole stalking her


----------



## Alison (Apr 2, 2006)

Really great use of the light. She's a beautiful little girl and you captured her so well :thumbsup:


----------



## Fate (Apr 2, 2006)

Great shot!  nice composure


----------



## Calliope (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this!  That is absolutely beautiful Raven!  Stunning shot!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, I think you have the "knack" Nance.  This is an amazing photo, of a very pretty girl.  Nicely done


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 3, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Well, I think you have the "knack" Nance. This is an amazing photo, of a very pretty girl. Nicely done


 
Carl summed it up quite accurately.

:hail:  for your portrait abilities


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 4, 2006)

oh my gosh, its finally happened.... all my dark side buddies have hit the sauce at the same time...and they are all smashed...ya'll must be in the dungeon again, partying with out me....

thanks ya'll.... its just that the girl is so pretty, she makes the shot...

( another bowy guy from jm.....i'm getting all cocky now..)


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 4, 2006)

(Almost missed this)

Sweet shot Aprilraven. Geez, you do it all: birds, landscape, portraits, and cems. :hail:


----------



## Mansi (Apr 6, 2006)

beautiful shot raven! love it


----------

